# Weird bug with 600EX RT



## airfang (Nov 16, 2012)

Today I experienced a weird bug with one of my 600EX RT (I have two).

So I put on the included gel holder and then try turning on the flashes, one of them turned on just fine, the other one shows low battery and could not be turned on. Fine, I will change the battery. However, after switching a couple set of batteries I found that it always says low battery.

I almost started to looking into sending it in to repair. But then I took the gel holder off the flash tube and then it turned on just fine. Then I put on the gel holder, turned it off and on again, works just fine.

Has any of you experienced this phenomenon?


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2012)

I have three 600EX RT, none of them have the problem that you described.


( I use eneloop batteries )


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 17, 2012)

Something is bending so that contact cannot be made. It could be something as simple as a battery contact, but it is more likely a poor circuit connection inside the flash.
Send it in for repair.


----------

